# Livery/yard availability within reach of Prudhoe?



## Holly B (19 March 2014)

Hi all, is anyone aware of any yards with a few spaces going within a 15-20 minute drive of Prudhoe? Due to problems at our current yard (not caused by us, I hasten to add!) a friend and I are needing to move at some point in the next few weeks but the problem is we've got five horses between us (two horses, three ponies)!

We'd love to rent a yard with anything from two stables upwards but doesn't seem to be anything around at the moment. Alternatively a livery yard is fine, but finding one that's decent and has space for five at short notice is going to be extremely difficult.

Must have all-year (not necessarily 24/7) turnout and good hacking - arena is a positive but not a necessity at all. Two require stables but the ponies could be out at grass 24/7 all year round if needs be so doesn't need to be five available stables if grass livery is on offer. I'm thinking Heddon on the Wall area might be a possibility - I know the hacking as I grew up in Wylam but not the yards around there, seems to be a pretty horsey area though. Same with Chopwell area - I hear of yards but can't find anything advertised.

Any help much appreciated!  We were happy and settled at our current place, this finding livery business is a nightmare...


----------



## Vodkagirly (19 March 2014)

If your on facebook might be worth trying Northern neddies or South Tyneside riders, they both get a lot of traffic so someone may know of something.


----------



## leflynn (20 March 2014)

Try posting on NE riders too, I might of yards with spaces but might not recommend them


----------



## Holly B (20 March 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions guys! I do have a Facebook page but very rarely use Facebook - so didn't have a clue how to go about finding relevant horsey pages. I'll give those a go. And I'd forgotten there was a NE Riders forum


----------



## beatrice (21 March 2014)

Where are you at the min (just so we know where not to suggest - feel free to pm if you prefer!)


----------



## Holly B (22 March 2014)

Hi Beatrice, have sent you a PM


----------



## LC2013 (6 April 2014)

Near Prudhoe there's mount Huly, north Acomb, whittonstall & newlands grange. I used to live in Prudhoe & have been on 3 of these yards so if you want any info just ask x


----------



## Holly B (8 April 2014)

LC2013 said:



			Near Prudhoe there's mount Huly, north Acomb, whittonstall & newlands grange. I used to live in Prudhoe & have been on 3 of these yards so if you want any info just ask x
		
Click to expand...

Thanks LC2013 - we've managed to find a nice small yard in Heddon which we're moving to at the weekend, though only on grass livery at the moment - they're apparently planning to build more stables so we're going to see how we like it and potentially wait for stables :thumbup: Will PM you though - one of those mentioned is where we currently are and I'm curious if it's one of those you've been at and what you thought of it!


----------



## leflynn (9 April 2014)

Holly B said:



			Thanks LC2013 - we've managed to find a nice small yard in Heddon which we're moving to at the weekend, though only on grass livery at the moment - they're apparently planning to build more stables so we're going to see how we like it and potentially wait for stables :thumbup: Will PM you though - one of those mentioned is where we currently are and I'm curious if it's one of those you've been at and what you thought of it!
		
Click to expand...

I'm in Heddon, be curious to know which one you're going to   Feel free to wave at a daft dinky bay TB that will spook at nothing


----------



## Holly B (11 April 2014)

Ooh, will PM you leflynn! We may see you when we're hacking out and about, I know some of the the rides as I was in Wylam for years and occasionally would hack up, but still plenty of bridleways and roads to explore  We're moving as of Sunday - exciting!


----------



## leflynn (11 April 2014)

Hope the move goes well and might see you soon


----------



## LC2013 (12 April 2014)

leflynn said:



			I'm in Heddon, be curious to know which one you're going to   Feel free to wave at a daft dinky bay TB that will spook at nothing 

Click to expand...

I thought you were at whittonstall?!!


----------



## leflynn (14 April 2014)

LC2013 said:



			I thought you were at whittonstall?!!
		
Click to expand...

Haven't been there for almost a year


----------



## LC2013 (16 April 2014)

leflynn said:



			Haven't been there for almost a year 

Click to expand...

Ahh I see- sounds like a good move from what I've been hearing!!


----------



## winstonator (3 November 2014)

There is a space at Half Way House, Acomb, private message me if you want the farmer's contact details.  is DYI but if you find someone local who needs some extra cash....


----------

